
Low pay, high SF housing costs equal 1 homeless math teacher - Apocryphon
http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Low-pay-high-SF-housing-costs-equal-1-homeless-11130936.php
======
Apocryphon
% of homes affordable to teachers, per Trulia SF 0% Oakland 8% Austin, Denver
13% LA 17% Seattle 21% Portland 30% Happy #NationalTeachersDay
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_aB6iZVwAAd0q7.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_aB6iZVwAAd0q7.jpg)

[https://twitter.com/ByRosenberg/status/862019797025865728](https://twitter.com/ByRosenberg/status/862019797025865728)

~~~
paulddraper
home n. the place where one lives permanently, especially as a member of a
family or household.

So this includes townhouses, condos, duplexes, etc.?

